# Axl fronting AC/DC?



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

http://www.nme.com/news/acdc/92509 
Well, not a yes or no, but there you go Lola.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

I can visualize that perfectly, Axl is a great rock singer.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Yes, and I also believe the earth is flat and the moon is made of green cheese.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

amagras said:


> I can visualize that perfectly, Axl is a great rock singer.


He is, though I don't see him filling Brian's shoes. 
That and his reliability is questionable, is it not?


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Yeah, he's a jerk for sure and nobody fills Brian shoes but he's a great rock singer or at least he was in the appetite.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

I tried to like GnR, I really did. But no matter how much I tried, I just couldn't get past Axl's voice. To my ears, it never seemed to suit the music and ruined what could have been music that I enjoyed listening to. Thus, I was just about to rant about it and express my disappointed if this rumor were true.

However, upon some reflection, I think his voice might actually be well suited for AC/DC music. He has a similar sound to Bon and Brian, though probably closer to Bon than Brian. It's certainly in his range. I'd be interested to check it out.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Ewwww!

I've gone on before about my dislike for Axl. He may be a great singer and frontman, but anyone who treats his fans that way deserves none. Don't matter much though, I'm not going to any ACDC concerts in the next few decades, so fill yer boots, gentlemen. For those about to (wait and wait and wait) to rock.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Personally, and ths is only my opinion, I think Rose is a terrible singer. Few singers will make me reach for the dial more quickly than him.

I was torn when Guns n Roses first broke big.

Love Slash and the rest of the band. The songs were ok.

But that voice.

Wow.

It would be a shame to see Angus finish his career like that.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Never a big fan of GnR or any of their spinoffs. Saul Hudson is a fun and articulate guy in interviews, but I never got the hubbub around "Slash".

That said, the attempt to find a known singer who can hit high notes smacks a bit of The Platters, The Fabulous Ink Spots, and the Beach Boys, in continuing to tour with a formulaic replication of the original hits in their original form.

What the hell is wrong with a) giving an unknown a chance, and/or b) doing the songs just a tad differently with a singer who doesn't break glass with his voice. If one was to pitch-shift Johnson's or Scott's voice down a register, the songs would still rock just as hard. And the singer does NOT have to be a white guy. The singer for the band VIntage Trouble could do terrific versions of any AC/DC tune....or would a sharp-dressed man take too much away from AC/DC's beer-drinker image?


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Never a big fan of GnR or any of their spinoffs. Saul Hudson is a fun and articulate guy in interviews, but I never got the hubbub around "Slash".
> 
> That said, the attempt to find a known singer who can hit high notes smacks a bit of The Platters, The Fabulous Ink Spots, and the Beach Boys, in continuing to tour with a formulaic replication of the original hits in their original form.
> 
> What the hell is wrong with a) giving an unknown a chance, and/or b) doing the songs just a tad differently with a singer who doesn't break glass with his voice. If one was to pitch-shift Johnson's or Scott's voice down a register, the songs would still rock just as hard. And the singer does NOT have to be a white guy. The singer for the band VIntage Trouble could do terrific versions of any AC/DC tune....or would a sharp-dressed man take too much away from AC/DC's beer-drinker image?



The thing is they kind of are in a position where they need to do something to keep people coming out to the scheduled dates, and not having someone huge fill in vocals won't help with that. 

I am a big Guns n' Roses fans unlike a lot of people this thread. Appetite for Destruction came out when I was 13 and was an album that got me playing music. Axl can't sing like he used to, but he's also not quite as bad as some people think he's gotten. While there are some bad performances on YouTube from when he started touring with the new lineup, are some decent sounding shows that are more current as well. I definitely think he could pull off singing ACDC songs. They used to do a killer cover of Whole Lotta Rosie which doesn't hurt either.

That being said, it's really not something Id have any interest in buying a ticket for. But if I already had a ticket to one of these scheduled shows, it would make me curious enough to still go to the show.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

mhammer said:


> Never a big fan of GnR or any of their spinoffs. Saul Hudson is a fun and articulate guy in interviews, but I never got the hubbub around "Slash".
> 
> That said, the attempt to find a known singer who can hit high notes smacks a bit of The Platters, The Fabulous Ink Spots, and the Beach Boys, in continuing to tour with a formulaic replication of the original hits in their original form.
> 
> What the hell is wrong with a) giving an unknown a chance, and/or b) doing the songs just a tad differently with a singer who doesn't break glass with his voice. If one was to pitch-shift Johnson's or Scott's voice down a register, the songs would still rock just as hard. And the singer does NOT have to be a white guy. The singer for the band VIntage Trouble could do terrific versions of any AC/DC tune....or would a sharp-dressed man take too much away from AC/DC's beer-drinker image?


Not a fan of either group but you hit the nail on the head.....Image. Image sells tickets and as an after thought gives the fans what they want. Your non-white, unknown, low voiced singer could be the best in the world but, he doesn't fit the image which doesn't sell tickets and brings the fans out. Maybe if they brought someone in and put out some records, maybe did a few late night tv shows, took a few years and promoted him or her properly they might have a chance with a no-name but for big arena shows right now they need a known commodity to pay the bills.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> Not a fan of either group but you hit the nail on the head.....Image. Image sells tickets and as an after thought gives the fans what they want. Your non-white, unknown, low voiced singer could be the best in the world but, he doesn't fit the image which doesn't sell tickets and brings the fans out. Maybe if they brought someone in and put out some records, maybe did a few late night tv shows, took a few years and promoted him or her properly they might have a chance with a no-name but for big arena shows right now they need a known commodity to pay the bills.


Ya they are basically trying to find a way to fill the remaining 10 dates on a tour, and in a way that can attempt to satisfy a fan base and not result in a stampede of refunds. I still have a really hard time believing this is actually happening, but no one seems to be denying it in either party.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

torndownunit said:


> Ya they are basically trying to find a way to fill the remaining 10 dates on a tour, and in a way that can attempt to satisfy a fan base and not result in a stampede of refunds. I still have a really hard time believing this is actually happening, but no one seems to be denying it in either party.


The first show will possibly kill a career or two.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I can't see this ending well.

I was hoping for a "Rock Star Supernova" kind of show. They'd make a ton of money and give an unknown singer a big break.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

davetcan said:


> I can't see this ending well.
> 
> I was hoping for a "Rock Star Supernova" kind of show. They'd make a ton of money and give an unknown singer a big break.


It's just for 10 shows that have been postponed. If they want to do the shows, they really don't have much choice to bring in a very established star. How else could they remotely appease fans? I love ACDC but with all they have been through I really hope they just call it quits after these shows.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

To get used to perform in front of people requires time, to be able to offer a 10/10 performance in front of a huge audience, tv, with a world famous band (even if you come from a working band) takes time too. I assume that AC-DC doesn't even want to risk 1/10 of their famous performance at this point of their career and that's the why of the Axl rumors. Dont take me wrong tho, I would love to see a new face.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> It's just for 10 shows that have been postponed. If they want to do the shows, they really don't have much choice to bring in a very established star. How else could they remotely appease fans? I love ACDC but with all they have been through I really hope they just call it quits after these shows.


Try and contact this guy for 10 shows, he'll already know most of the material. there are probably better out there but this took me 5 minutes.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

torndownunit said:


> It's just for 10 shows that have been postponed. If they want to do the shows, they really don't have much choice to bring in a very established star. How else could they remotely appease fans? I love ACDC but with all they have been through I really hope they just call it quits after these shows.


Maybe they could find 9 'famous but not working' rock stars to front for them, one for each date and all for the last date. Couldn't do any worse than they are right now. Google says they had a show on the 26th and one on the 29th. Be interesting to see how many ask for refunds.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

davetcan said:


> Try and contact this guy for 10 shows, he'll already know most of the material. there are probably better out there but this took me 5 minutes.


Do you think that is going to make someone happy who has already paid for an ACDC show though? Or do you think having a huge rock star filling in for Johnson will make people more happy? 

Again, personally I wouldn't be interested in either scenario. But I will venture to guess more people will be exited about someone like Axl filling in.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> Do you think that is going to make someone happy who has already paid for an ACDC show though? Or do you think having a huge rock star filling in for Johnson will make people more happy?
> 
> Again, personally I wouldn't be interested in either scenario. But I will venture to guess more people will be exited about someone like Axl filling in.


No idea, everyone will be different. I don't like Axl, although I did like GNR. Personally I'd be there for Angus anyway, so as long as the rest of the band were tight and the vocals decent I'd consider it a good show.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

So WHO's your pick for best shoe in? Is there anyone who would be s good fit?


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Angry Anderson from Rose Tattoo! I believe they were the first band signed to ACDC's management in Australia way back when. You can hear why. (and he was in Max Max Beyond Thunderdome)


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Sam Smith (ducks and hides behind couch)


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Robert1950 said:


> Sam Smith (ducks and hides behind couch)


How about Sam Brown? 



 Robert can now come out from behind the couch.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> How about Sam Brown?
> 
> 
> 
> Robert can now come out from behind the couch.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Sam Brown ? Never heard of her but from watching the video I would say average at best for a female vocalist. Several cover bands with women up front in this area that can put it out as good as her.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

How about Dave Grohl ?


----------



## guifross (Aug 10, 2015)

That would be interesting to see but I believe it will not happen!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

mhammer said:


> Never a big fan of GnR or any of their spinoffs. Saul Hudson is a fun and articulate guy in interviews, but I never got the hubbub around "Slash".
> 
> That said, the attempt to find a known singer who can hit high notes smacks a bit of The Platters, The Fabulous Ink Spots, and the Beach Boys, in continuing to tour with a formulaic replication of the original hits in their original form.
> 
> What the hell is wrong with a) giving an unknown a chance, and/or b) doing the songs just a tad differently with a singer who doesn't break glass with his voice. If one was to pitch-shift Johnson's or Scott's voice down a register, the songs would still rock just as hard. And the singer does NOT have to be a white guy. The singer for the band VIntage Trouble could do terrific versions of any AC/DC tune....or would a sharp-dressed man take too much away from AC/DC's beer-drinker image?


OMG I love you Mr. Hammer! P.S.don't tell the wife!lol Just teasing~! I thought the same exact friggin' thing! Vintage trouble! I love the singer Ty Taylor! I saw them open for AC/DC! Holy crap they are amazing. Ty just got the crowd wound up as tight as a drum. He body surfed out into the crowd. His voice is amazing. 

Axl is a real a-hole because he thinks the world should bow to him! He has a really amazing voice though. Who knows! It makes me very sad and depressed about what Brian is going through! Nothing is forever! I will have to adjust to whoever they choose to replace Brian permanently! I don't really think Brian got "kicked to the curb"! I really don't see Angus being like that! There has been no past occurrences of Angus being a little dirtbag! 

Besides Cliff Williams is still in the band! I still love AC/DC regardless! Just because things chance doesnt' mean I love them any less! Spoken like a diehard AC/DC fan! lol and..............I am!!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

bzrkrage said:


> http://www.nme.com/news/acdc/92509
> Well, not a yes or no, but there you go Lola.


This my first time to this thread! I knew there would be a thread something similar to this! I was in denial! I really didn't want to face this! Sitting here just a bit broken hearted. I wanted this be just and ugly dream but it wasn't and isn't. I just wanted to bury my head in the sand and be done with it! My loyalty will not let me do that!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

As someone who admittedly lives much of his life in the past, I can count myself lucky in some cases.

Fortunately AC / DC has enough material available with Bon Scott and Brian Johnson that I'll never really have to hear Axl Rose sing with them.

To me, Angus IS AC / DC but there's just no way I can listen to Rose screeching, even if the song is a great one.

Hopefully this will be a temporary embarrassment and not a long term one.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

What about Chris Cornell?


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Milkman said:


> As someone who admittedly lives much of his life in the past, I can count myself lucky in some cases.
> 
> Fortunately AC / DC has enough material available with Bon Scott and Brian Johnson that I'll never really have to hear Axl Rose sing with them.
> 
> ...


I just really hope the call it quits after this. I am a Guns n' Roses fan and even I think this is all a little silly. ACDC has done so much. They don't need to go out limping.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

amagras said:


> What about Chris Cornell?


I put Chris and Rich Robinson in a similar category. Both great singers, but totally wrong for this. Their singing has too much, ummmm ...... tone, soul and/or heart ......and not enough screech and growl. IMHO.

Still don't matter to me. I ain't going to AC/DC no matter who they get to sing - well, unless Bon comes back. I'd get off the couch for THAT!

edited: I bet Brian thought he was actually in the band, and not just a sideman. Ya think ya know someone, ya know, for 40 years. But do you really?


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

So is it official that ACDC will be opening for Gun's n' Roses? I keep seeing some things referred to as rumours and some not. On the later 'new' Gun n' Roses tours I actually thought Axl sounded a lot better than he did the first few times he went back out on the road. But no where near good enough to handle singing for 2 bands in a night. He'd barely make it through the the 2 hour plus shows I've seen on YouTube. This just get's more ridiculous.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Shit. Could you imagine the opening band starting 4 hours late, at say 10:30, playing a set and then having to wait another 2.5 hours for Axhole to get the vibe back and go back out to anoint everyone - at 3AM. I'm apparently too old for his brand of RnR. I'm OK with that.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> Shit. Could you imagine the opening band starting 4 hours late, at say 10:30, playing a set and then having to wait another 2.5 hours for Axhole to get the vibe back and go back out to anoint everyone - at 3AM. I'm apparently too old for his brand of RnR. I'm OK with that.


If it's anything like the old days, that scenario is just one of the cluster-f's that could happen. Who knows though, maybe the guy has finally grown up. If this is happening he will have some kind of contract with ACDC. I can't imagine them putting up with that crap.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Could this all be the work of Donald Trump "Trying To Make Rock Great Again"?

OK, I'm kidding, but...

It smells of a corporate juggernaut trying to rescue a tour (ticket sales) of a band that has imploded. Float some rumours, fuel the speculation, swoop in for the kill at the box office.

It certainly is not about a band with global stature who are trying to make themselves whole again. It ain't rock and roll, innit.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

High/Deaf said:


> I put Chris and Rich Robinson in a similar category. Both great singers, but totally wrong for this. Their singing has too much, ummmm ...... tone, soul and/or heart ......and not enough screech and growl. IMHO.
> 
> Still don't matter to me. I ain't going to AC/DC no matter who they get to sing - well, unless Bon comes back. I'd get off the couch for THAT!
> 
> edited: I bet Brian thought he was actually in the band, and not just a sideman. Ya think ya know someone, ya know, for 40 years. But do you really?


I think there's a ton of screech and growl in Chria Cornell. Jesus Christ Pose? Day I tried to Live? Not a constant but he's capable.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> Shit. Could you imagine the opening band starting 4 hours late, at say 10:30, playing a set and then having to wait another 2.5 hours for Axhole to get the vibe back and go back out to anoint everyone - at 3AM. I'm apparently too old for his brand of RnR. I'm OK with that.


Given the probable average age of the people who might go to a concert like this I can imagine that the concert might end at about 11 pm.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

torndownunit said:


> I just really hope the call it quits after this. I am a Guns n' Roses fan and even I think this is all a little silly. ACDC has done so much. They don't need to go out limping.


I agree about the going out in style and not limping out but did you ever think that maybe the rest of the band want to continue playing?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I think Angus will play until he no longer can, but this is a sad way to keep it going in my opinion.

A no-name singer, maybe a young guy trying to make it but who can really sing and front a show would be great in my opinion.

The old handing the torch to the next generation and all that.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

amagras said:


> What about Chris Cornell?


the greatest singer in the history of rock, bar none. peerless and w/o exception the very best of the best. no rock singer will ever be that good ever again.
also totally wrong for ac/dc


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

cheezyridr said:


> the greatest singer in the history of rock, bar none. peerless and w/o exception the very best of the best. no rock singer will ever be that good ever again.
> also totally wrong for ac/dc


I agree he's one of the best around today, but better than Freddie?

Not even close.

Another guy who sounds a lot like Cornell (just as good PLUS he's a hell of a guitarist) is Ian Thornly.

I thnk he could adapt and do a much better job with AC/DC than Rose, but I agree he's not really a good fit. He's more of a singer than a yeller (even with the level of grit in his voice).


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Lola said:


> I agree about the going out in style and not limping out but did you ever think that maybe the rest of the band want to continue playing?


Yes, but why continue on as AC/DC. It sounds like they are getting further and further from that - and not doing the brand any favors.

A la The Black Crowes, LZ, and many others, perhaps better to end the band and continue on with something else. They shouldn't need the money and Angus will still pull as big a crowds as he wants. I think he's limiting himself, trying to keep this one afloat. Put a fork in it, it's done. Just MHO, of course.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> Yes, but why continue on as AC/DC. It sounds like they are getting further and further from that - and not doing the brand any favors.
> 
> A la The Black Crowes, LZ, and many others, perhaps better to end the band and continue on with something else. They shouldn't need the money and Angus will still pull as big a crowds as he wants. I think he's limiting himself, trying to keep this one afloat. Put a fork in it, it's done. Just MHO, of course.


That's sort of what I was getting at. I wasn't suggesting anyone stop playing. But you lost another singer, and Malcom, which I think is a massive loss, in a year. Things are just getting very far from what ACDC is. I just can't see them getting through this and putting out a killer album or something.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

torndownunit said:


> That's sort of what I was getting at. I wasn't suggesting anyone stop playing. But you lost another singer, and Malcom, which I think is a massive loss, in a year. Things are just getting very far from what ACDC is. I just can't see them getting through this and putting out a killer album or something.


It's heartbreaking! First Mal and then Brian! It's a downward spiral! I don't even want to think about this anymore. But the fact of it is, it's reality! Very saddened!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Any more info on this immensely stupid rumour about Axl?


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> Any more info on this immensely stupid rumour about Axl?


TMZ is horrible, but they also happen to get most nonsense celebrity news correct: http://www.tmz.com/2016/03/28/axl-rose-ac-dc-in-studio/


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

He'll actually have to show up to the gigs for it to happen.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

delete


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

cheezyridr said:


> the greatest singer in the history of rock, bar none. peerless and w/o exception the very best of the best. no rock singer will ever be that good ever again.
> also totally wrong for ac/dc


I agree with you. But... there is one singer I think is on par with him. Mike Patton. His range is beyond belief. When I saw him live for the first time I was completely blown away.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

torndownunit said:


> I agree with you. But... there is one singer I think is on par with him. Mike Patton. His range is beyond belief. When I saw him live for the first time I was completely blown away.


_that guy_ is a complete lunatic! he does my favorite version of war pigs. about half way through, he just stops singing the lyrics and just says blah-blah-blah. with him, you can't be sure if he forgot the words and just doesn't care, or if it's one of those subtle statements on how done to death that song was for a while. an under rated performer, no one can deny. no way angus could handle mike patton. i think mike's far smarter than angus.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

I suspect this is a April fools joke ? I thought AXL and GNR were getting back together ?


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2016)

cheezyridr said:


> my favorite version of war pigs. about half way through, he just stops singing the lyrics and just says blah-blah-blah


just emulating Ozzy. lol.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

amagras said:


> What about Chris Cornell?





cheezyridr said:


> the greatest singer in the history of rock, bar none. peerless and w/o exception the very best of the best. no rock singer will ever be that good ever again.


I'm assuming you are being sincere cheezy. If so, every morning when you get up, be thankful you were not at Lollapalooza in Molson Park, '92.
If what you say is true, it must have been the worst day of his life.  No trace or mention to be found online, coincidence?


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

jb welder said:


> No trace or mention to be found online, coincidence?


maybe what happened that day was, you temporarily fell into an alternate universe? kinda like what happens in the bermuda triangle?


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

laristotle said:


> just emulating Ozzy. lol.


you know, knowing mike that could be true, too. he wouldn't care if ozzy was right there at the time. it's the version they used for "nativity in black" the tribute album


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

jb welder said:


> I'm assuming you are being sincere cheezy. If so, every morning when you get up, be thankful you were not at Lollapalooza in Molson Park, '92.
> If what you say is true, it must have been the worst day of his life.  No trace or mention to be found online, coincidence?


Wait what? What did I miss?


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

jb welder said:


> I'm assuming you are being sincere cheezy. If so, every morning when you get up, be thankful you were not at Lollapalooza in Molson Park, '92.
> If what you say is true, it must have been the worst day of his life.  No trace or mention to be found online, coincidence?


I don't remember them being bad at that show. But I was also on a half quarter of mushrooms that day. So everything seemed pretty awesome.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

jb welder said:


> I'm assuming you are being sincere cheezy. If so, every morning when you get up, be thankful you were not at Lollapalooza in Molson Park, '92.
> If what you say is true, it must have been the worst day of his life.  No trace or mention to be found online, coincidence?





torndownunit said:


> I don't remember them being bad at that show. But I was also on a half quarter of mushrooms that day. So everything seemed pretty awesome.


Cornell's vocals were horrendous. I realize the stage mix can be bad, but it was one of my greatest concert disappointments ever. He must have had zero monitors or was seriously messed up. Never enjoyed the band as much after that debacle. They were billed above Pearl Jam but got blown off the stage by them. And I went to the show liking soundgarden a lot and pearl jam a little.
TDU, those must have been BSE (best 'shrooms ever ).


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

jb welder said:


> Cornell's vocals were horrendous. I realize the stage mix can be bad, but it was one of my greatest concert disappointments ever. He must have had zero monitors or was seriously messed up. Never enjoyed the band as much after that debacle. They were billed above Pearl Jam but got blown off the stage by them. And I went to the show liking soundgarden a lot and pearl jam a little.
> TDU, those must have been BSE (best 'shrooms ever ).


I'm quite sure you can imagine how fun it was being front stage for Ministry in that conditon. That was just mind blowing. Getting to see Jesus and Mary Chain for my first time was great too.

Honestly all I remember about Soundgarden was "Gun" sounding good. I saw them one other time and he was fantastic at that show.

Did you go to 93 as well? Do you remember watching Tool on the side stage playing for about 50 people?

So many good Molson Park memories. Beastie Boys, Warped tours.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Yes, I'd forgotten about that little crowd.
Primus!


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Dont slag me, but I wonder if Jimmy Barnes can step into the role. I know this is a purple song, but I wonder if he can cover AC DC material somewhat realistically


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Scotty said:


> Dont slag me, but I wonder if Jimmy Barnes can step into the role. I know this is a purple song, but I wonder if he can cover AC DC material somewhat realistically


Barnes tried out for a few bands in Adelaide, one was Fraterity, who's lead singer was Bon Scott!
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fraternity_(band)


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Scotty said:


> Dont slag me, but I wonder if Jimmy Barnes can step into the role. I know this is a purple song, but I wonder if he can cover AC DC material somewhat realistically


Man that was pretty damn rocking. Thanks. I will get scorn but I generally just am not a fan of Joe Bonamassa's music. I loved watching this though. Everyone is on fire.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Tell me what you think?!~


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Lola said:


> Tell me what you think?!~


For comparison here is a fairly recent show with Johnson singing, about the same quality video. Personally I don't think Axl sounds bad.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

My response... Noooooooo !! It's true !!!


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

davetcan said:


> Try and contact this guy for 10 shows, he'll already know most of the material. there are probably better out there but this took me 5 minutes.


This is my thoughts as well. I subscribe to the "Journey" or "Foreigner" method. If you're replacing a singer simply for representing the old material find as close a sound a like as possible. I hate that Queen used Adam Lambert when a perfectly good Marc Martel was available. And the bonus is he looked like him. Kelly Hanson does a fairly decent Lou Gramm. I also thought Paul Rodgers was lame fronting queen.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

So this is why they gave Johnson his walking papers...


torndownunit said:


> For comparison here is a fairly recent show with Johnson singing, about the same quality video. Personally I don't think Axl sounds bad.


Sounds pretty bad compared to when they first started this tour. I'd rather go see Axl and ac/dc than see Johnson sing off pitch the whole show.
On top of losing his hearing the tour is taking a toll on his voice. Axl's' voice actually sounds good and a lot less whiny compared to the old GnR days.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

When i seen AC/DC last Aug 2015, Vintage Trouble opened for them, and i was very impressed with this band, the singer really had a way with the crowd.Many years ago there was a show on TV, about Inxs looking for a new lead singer, this singer competed to get the part but lost,i lost track of him until he showed up opening for AC/DC..HE said it was a dream come true to open for this band.






mhammer said:


> Never a big fan of GnR or any of their spinoffs. Saul Hudson is a fun and articulate guy in interviews, but I never got the hubbub around "Slash".
> 
> That said, the attempt to find a known singer who can hit high notes smacks a bit of The Platters, The Fabulous Ink Spots, and the Beach Boys, in continuing to tour with a formulaic replication of the original hits in their original form.
> 
> What the hell is wrong with a) giving an unknown a chance, and/or b) doing the songs just a tad differently with a singer who doesn't break glass with his voice. If one was to pitch-shift Johnson's or Scott's voice down a register, the songs would still rock just as hard. And the singer does NOT have to be a white guy. The singer for the band VIntage Trouble could do terrific versions of any AC/DC tune....or would a sharp-dressed man take too much away from AC/DC's beer-drinker image?


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

AC/DC have 10 shows to make up in the USA, so hears hoping they end it there.. 





Milkman said:


> As someone who admittedly lives much of his life in the past, I can count myself lucky in some cases.
> 
> Fortunately AC / DC has enough material available with Bon Scott and Brian Johnson that I'll never really have to hear Axl Rose sing with them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

GnR are playing Toronto in July..


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

> That said, both of those bands ceased being relevant a long time ago. At this point, it's about preventing ticket refunds not maintaining artistic integrity. And Axl is an excellent choice for that. People will go out of pure curiosity. And I think he'll actually do a pretty good job (assuming he shows up). Win/win.


Just a conversation point, are bands that sell out 50,000 seat arenas in a day not relevant? What would happen if a re-united Guns n' Roses put out an album? I mean, from what I read even Chinese Democracy managed to sell 5 million albums world wide. Album sales are obviously less than they used to be (though that number in 2009 is pretty impressive), but I would be willing to bet they'd crush the sales of anything else out if they released a new album.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I heard a Van Halen tune on the radio a few hours ago, and thought that Sammy Hagar could be a suitable Brian Johnson replacement.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I honestly thought Axl sounded not bad! How sad to have to continue on like this for AC/DC!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I would hate it if Axl brought his unique brand of primadonna drama into ac/dc.
ive always thought of them as a working mans band.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

in his younger days, I thought Joe Elliott might have been able to handle the job. Not so sure now.
maybe Blackie Lawless. Pretty suire he isn't up to anything these days and hes the right age as well.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Diablo said:


> I would hate it if Axl brought his unique brand of primadonna drama into ac/dc.
> ive always thought of them as a working mans band.


Who? GnR or AC/DC! I mean a working mans band!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Lola said:


> Who? GnR or AC/DC! I mean a working mans band!


ac/dc.
other than angus, most of them looked onstage like they just finished a shift at the warehouse.
and I don't remember them ever having to cancel or delay shows due to band member temperamental issues.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Let's hope that Axl is really an AC/DC fan and will scale back the Axlness and do AC/DC


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

This is funny:

AC/DC replaces singer who can't hear with singer who can't sing
“For those about to rock, we apologise”


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

nkjanssen said:


> I was speaking of musical relevance. Obviously it's subjective, but I don't think many people going to those 50,000 seat arenas are going on the strength of the new material. The better question would be what would happen if Chinese Democracy was their first album and it had to stand on its own merits rather than having 20 years of history and back-catalog propping up its sales? Would they have become the stars that Appetite made them? As for sales figures, the numbers I've seen have Chinese Democracy at around 700,000 in the US and just under 3 million internationally. Compare to Appetite at around 14 million in the US and over 30 million internationally.


A couple of points. The new material argument could be applied to any band with past success. They earned their success, they earned future albums sales from it. I personally don't think that's a sign of relevancy or lack of. Lot's of similar bands that had a huge hit record in the late 80's would not sell a fraction of those numbers in 2008. Second, you can't compare 1989 record sales to 2008 record sales. Selling 3-5 million albums (whatever the number is, it's highly disputed but for example sold a ton of albums in Canada alone) in 2008 with the way the industry was beginning it's sales slump was a good amount of sales for that time period. Especially for an album that came almost 20 years after their last album. And, the point still stands that if they release another album with the lineup that is touring currently, it will outsell pretty much anything else that will be out at the time.

Again, not getting hostile with the debate, I just think it's an interesting conversation. What I find really interesting is that ACDC's last album outsold Foo Fighters and Nickleback's last releases. I honestly had no clue ACDC still sold that many albums. Again, 2015 numbers are nothing compared to past numbers, but that's just a fact of the music industry nowadays. But to outsell 2 of the biggest selling current bands, that also have hits on the radio, is pretty impressive.

*EDIT,* I was curious what the top selling album of 2008 worldwide was. Coldplay was with sales of 6.8 million according to the site I was on. Guns n' Roses were #14. Annnnd. ACDC were #2. Again, I had no idea their last albums were so successful. Even crazier, that album was a Walmart exclusive for physical sales in the U.S.

The top selling US album was a Lil Wayne album with 2.88 million. And that the first year a best selling U.S. album sold under 3 million copies. Fun trivia hunt!


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

nkjanssen said:


> Ok, let me clarify...
> 
> TO ME, those two bands have been musically irrelevant for a long time. I THINK that most of their current ticket/album sales are probably based on nostalgia more than anything. I have no doubt, though, that some people believe AC/DC and GnR have both been making fresh, vital music for the past 25 years. I'm just not one of them.


We'll have to agree to disagree then. If a band puts out an album, and it's outselling albums from current artists, I just don't think the term 'irrelevant' can be used. It's doesn't matter if what they are doing is 'fresh', it's new material and it's still selling a lot. If it's was just simply a case of nostalgia, then more bands would be having that kind of success. A select few bands from previous eras still still that many albums (Iron Maiden and Metallica being 2 others). There is clearly an audience for what they specifically are selling, and that want to see them. And I don't think it's just an older audience.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Somewhere else someone mentioned Rob Halford and I thought "not bad at all"


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

nkjanssen said:


> I guess we just have different criteria for judging music. I don't see sales figures as saying anything about whether a band is doing something interesting or simply rehashing the past.


Chinese democracy sold so many albums because of all of the years of hype and pent up demand surrounding it. it didnt have to be good, people would still buy it. It was the music equivalent to Star Wars Phantom Menace.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

In a sense, what bothers me is that Angus could hear Rose "singing" and say "yeah, that's the guy I want in my band".

Maybe Johnson isn't the only one in the band with a hearing problem.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Milkman said:


> In a sense, what bothers me is that Angus could hear Rose "singing" and say "yeah, that's the guy I want in my band".
> 
> Maybe Johnson isn't the only one in the band with a hearing problem.


Maybe, that clip of Johnson I posted sounds awful. Far worse than the clip of Axl singing. According to Johnsons press release he quit, he wasn't fired. So that means the band was willing to let that go on.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Milkman said:


> In a sense, what bothers me is that Angus could hear Rose "singing" and say "yeah, that's the guy I want in my band".
> 
> Maybe Johnson isn't the only one in the band with a hearing problem.


Milkman, this isn't specifically directed at you, as many people have made similar comments about Axl's "singing".
I just find it humourous and a little ironic as I recall the same kinds of things being said about Mr. Johnson when he took over. Does nobody else remember?
The one that always stuck in my head was a reviewer who said something like "sounds like a new york cabbie badly in need of a piss".


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

All I can say is although I definitely prefer Bon Scott to Brian Johnson, Johnson was a good solid replacement.

It all comes down to personal taste, but from the very first tme I heard Guns n Roses, my opinion was basically, great band, shame about that singer.

That was long before it became common knowledge that he was a whacko.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

So... About those Beatles. Who do you think should replace Lennon as co-writer and front guy?


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

jb welder said:


> Milkman, this isn't specifically directed at you, as many people have made similar comments about Axl's "singing".
> I just find it humourous and a little ironic as I recall the same kinds of things being said about Mr. Johnson when he took over. Does nobody else remember?
> The one that always stuck in my head was a reviewer who said something like "sounds like a new york cabbie badly in need of a piss".


I like Axl's voice. There is stuff on the 2 Use Your Illusions albums that I really enjoy. And in the current videos I don't really think he sounds bad. I think he's clearly put a lot of work into trying to work on his singing, and we'll see how this tour goes as far as delays etc. I think people can change, and I don't think the other guys would be reuniting with him unless he has changed. As discussed earlier in the thread, they are all really well off money wise. After reading both their books, I tend to believe they would only be doing this if it's something they would get some personal satisfaction out of doing on top of the money.

As for ACDC singers, there isn't a single post Bon Scott ACDC I listen to personally. But as much as I love Bon Scott I don't even know if I could describe him as a great singer. He was a great singer for ACDC.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

dbl post


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I never got the hype over Bon Scott. Don't get me wrong, he was great for ACDC. But a great singer? I don't think so. Id describe him as growling and leering more than singing.
To me, Halford is an entirely different kind of singer.
singing in acdc is more about attitude than proficiency.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

jb welder said:


> Milkman, this isn't specifically directed at you, as many people have made similar comments about Axl's "singing".
> I just find it humourous and a little ironic as I recall the same kinds of things being said about Mr. Johnson when he took over. Does nobody else remember?
> The one that always stuck in my head was a reviewer who said something like "sounds like a new york cabbie badly in need of a piss".


I certainly do, there was all sorts of bad sentiment both in the press (what there was of it...probably just the local newspaper(s) ) and among fans (I wasn't one in 1980) that I knew.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Diablo said:


> I never got the hype over Bon Scott. Don't get me wrong, he was great for ACDC. But a great singer? I don't think so. Id describe him as growling and leering more than singing.
> To me, Halford is an entirely different kind of singer.
> singing in acdc is more about attitude than proficiency.


For me it's those songs, those lyrics, the production on those albums, and his voice suiting it perfectly. I have no idea how he'd sound fronting another band. That era of ACDC is magical though,


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

It's a shame Dan Mcafferty wasn't well enough to step in. I always thought he'd have been better than Johnson in the first place.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Nazareth was the first band that I saw live!

I'm not sure if you can change those spots that Axl has, I think that it will be a trainwreck.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

holy shit-
i think that guy lives downstairs from me.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

What might Axl sound like with AC/DC? Here is an,... approximation...


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

davetcan said:


> It's a shame Dan Mcafferty wasn't well enough to step in. I always thought he'd have been better than Johnson in the first place.


I'd sure second that emotion. Didn't know he'd retired, seemed they'd tour forever.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I think my main concern is that I hope Asshl doesn't do something to alienate ACDC's fans.
But I suppose if the band needs the money that badly, they get what they deserve.

musically, I can think of worse replacement singers (Paul Rodgers in Queen tops the list for me).


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Wow,

Well, we'll have to agree to disagree about that one.

Paul Rogers ranks in my top five rock singers.

He sang the Queen stuff very well in my opinion.

NObody could replace Freddy Mercury.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Ya, I know theres a lot of his fans on this site...but as someone indifferent to him on his own, which I think gives me some objectivity, his attempts at Queen were IMO god-awful. im not so much blaming him, as it was a fit that I could never understand.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I know there are people who just don't like axl's voice period, but the clips from the first show in Lisbon sound pretty decent to me. And fans and reviewers seem to be saying the same. Killer set list too.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

axl and brian kind of occupy the same sonic place- a screeching incoherent mess.
i can see it working.
acdc has always been irrelevant and silly to me without bon.
but im the only guy in the world who didnt like back in black so what do i know.

i have to wonder though- axl's voice couldnt hold out for long when he was in his 20's.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

fraser said:


> axl and brian kind of occupy the same sonic place- a screeching incoherent mess.
> i can see it working.
> acdc has always been irrelevant and silly to me without bon.
> but im the only guy in the world who didnt like back in black so what do i know.
> ...


On the last G n' R tour he was doing shows up to 2 1/2 hours long. I am pretty sure he got to a point in his life where he decided to takes things more seriously and work on his voice. Early on with the tours with the newer lineup he was so out of shape he was taking oxygen breaks. Later tours, he seemed to look and sound a lot better. I mentioned it earlier in the tread, but I don't think any past members would have done this reunion, and I don't think he would be fronting ACDC unless he's turned over a new leaf in that regard.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2016)

fraser said:


> acdc has always been irrelevant and silly to me without bon.


I agree. I can listen to Brian, but, it ain't ACDC. IMO.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

laristotle said:


> I agree. I can listen to Brian, but, it ain't ACDC. IMO.


When I first got into ACDC the first album I owned by them was Who Made Who and at the time I loved it. But then I started getting the Bon albums. There isn't a single Brian Johnson album that I ever put on and listen to. But the Bon Scott ones still get constant play. I don't think they are bad albums by any means, I just love everything about Bon Scott era ACDC from his singing to the production.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

i got the 'dirty deeds' album for xmas when it was current.
then i got a couple more- it was long ago so i cant recall which ones.
highway to hell i got when it was released.
i was very young and maybe it imprinted me somewhat.

so when back in black came out, it wasnt the same.
it wasnt just the voice, and the band sounded the same-
it was more the songs themselves that didnt work for me.
bon brought something to the songwriting that was important to me i think.

the bon scott era stuff gets played here all the time to this day.
never seems to get old.

any other acdc stuff i just find annoying to be honest.

maybe its because they cater to a young audience and as that audience grows up its stuck to them.
i was like 7 or 8 when i got my first acdc album-
40 years later i still listen to that album lol.
a buddy of mines kids love newer acdc stuff- love it.
maybe they always will.


----------

